# Lutino pearl hen



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

While I had the camera out I thought I'd snap a picture of this hen. I think the pearls came out this time.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O my...I LOVE lutino pearl hens! She's gorgeous!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Shes gorgeous I love lutino pearls:blush:


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful!!! I have a 6 week old lut prl hen too. Nicknamed her salt.


----------



## Jemeni143 (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow, I've never seen one like her before, is that like a yellow pearling on her wing? She's so pretty!! I love how her legs are yellow too, matching her head, it almost looks like she's just wearing a white coat! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I named her Empress because she was going to matched with Emperor, my pearl pied split lutino cock from last year when he got older. I decided I wasn't going to breed him though and let him be a pet though. So she's in the market for a new name.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

She is a verry preaty bird. Im jellous, my Lutino Pearled hen does not have nearly as much yellow.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Gorgeous, i cant wait for my pearl split to (lutino) and (cinnamon) cock is old enough to breed cause half of his daughters will look like that the other half will be cinnamon pearl.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh my she is gorgeous


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

4birdsNC said:


> She is a verry preaty bird. Im jellous, my Lutino Pearled hen does not have nearly as much yellow.


My other LP hen doesn't have such a yellow head, but she's still a baby yet. 


Thanks everyone for the comments. I forgot to mention she may also be split to wf, since she was the only female lutino in a whole aviary of WF birds. All the other females were WF, lutino WF, or WF pearl.


----------

